# National Geographic LED Light Review



## Oceangirl

So, I was gifted a 55 gallon tank and also received a Fluval 204 filter. I needed a light and soon. I was in Petsmart getting Cat food and noticed they had all the National Geographic stuff on sale, Pumps, Sand, Decor, power heads, filters and TADA! Lights. they are so new they only have 1 review on line. I decided to buy one, and see if it would work. Here are my thoughts. 

I got the 
*National Geographic™ Freshwater Aquarium LED Light *

Without the programmable LED, this is the version that is around 90 bucks. 


Pros:


 Cheap, nice easy fixture
LED so low heat
Has multiple settings Off, White only, blue only, and both

Con


 Very flimsy legs, I doubt they could support the light over an extended period of time
The Leds aren't protected! They are in these glass tubes which I can easily see anything breaking, also you'd need a Versa top to be sure no water can get in
Not very bright, I compared the number of LEDS found it lacking. It was so dim, there was no way even Java fern would grow under it. There were I believe 56 total clear LEDs, and 4 Blue LEDS
The glass tubes the LEDs are encased in, I had the fixture 24 hours. I didn't even want to try it on the tank for fear it would break. When I returned mine, I noticed someone else had returned the EXACT same 48 inch fixture earlier it was lying against the wall with a return slip on it
In closing I would recommend this light only if you are going to do No live plants, fish only, and only want something to light your tank. For the money, you could spend a little more and get a Finnex. Which is what I did. I could not see myself spending the money for a light that only does its job halfway. I am very disappointed that the Led tubes are very fragile glass, i would worry about bumping it in any way. It is sad, because I was REALLY looking forward to the National Geographic products, I was looking at the filters and power heads too. I wrote this review to let people know my experience and if anyone has any additional comments please share them. Or if you have any experience with this light please post. 





Thank you!! :icon_wink


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia

Thanks for the review. It wasn't marketed as being capable of growing plants, I imagine.


----------



## Subtletanks91

Ita marked with the lwds at 7-10k I believe. Lights. Tanks. Water conditioners are not woeh the money. However the internal filters only are.


----------



## Oceangirl

I remember someone saying "Java moss would grow in a cup of pee", I imagine it would have trouble even growing Java moss on the bottom of the tank. I mainly wrote it so it would be searchable, People new to plants won't bother with this light, and see if anyone else has tried this. 

Its sad because National Geographic is such a big name.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz

Thanks for posting this I was about to go grab one today after just seeing it on their site and not doing any research on it but debating on the Satellite led plus with the cool remote that changes colors and stuff. I have a 20Long shrimp only tank with the small marineland 11" led bar that only really covers the basketball size clump of moss and some small anibus and ferns so I don't need anything more than low-med light but def need to upgrade from what I have. Anyone using the Satellite led plus on their low light tanks, preferably a shrimp tank?


----------



## Oceangirl

Let me tell you though Drewsplantednutz, there is a MORE expensive fixture made by them that is programmable. This is the Non programmable model. Ironically I bought this doing little research. You might get a better answer to your Satellite question if you did a search or posted a thread.  I suggest a Finnex light. Which is what I ended up with.


----------



## Mojo028

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Thanks for posting this I was about to go grab one today after just seeing it on their site and not doing any research on it but debating on the Satellite led plus with the cool remote that changes colors and stuff. I have a 20Long shrimp only tank with the small marineland 11" led bar that only really covers the basketball size clump of moss and some small anibus and ferns so I don't need anything more than low-med light but def need to upgrade from what I have. Anyone using the Satellite led plus on their low light tanks, preferably a shrimp tank?


I have the Satellite+ on three tanks, 
2-10G and on a 29G. They are excellent products and made my tanks explode with plants and colors, both of my 10G have shrimp in them although one is just a breeding and growing tank.

Here are some before Satellite + and after I added them, (one month time lapse).
















Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## theknight

*20" National Geographic Programmable Fixture*

Hi,

For what it's worth here is the specs on the 20" National Geographic Programmable fixture.


----------



## ThisDarkDivide

Mojo028 said:


> I have the Satellite+ on three tanks,
> 2-10G and on a 29G. They are excellent products and made my tanks explode with plants and colors, both of my 10G have shrimp in them although one is just a breeding and growing tank.
> 
> Here are some before Satellite + and after I added them, (one month time lapse).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


Agreed.. I've 2 of the Sat+'s and my plants love them. Picked one up from Doc Fosters on sale one weekend for like $90.


----------



## bonga_jungle

*Nat Geo LED light trouble.*

This thread is a little old but I am getting frustrated with this light :angryfire. I love the light it is exactly what I need it for just a freshwater non planted tank. I got the programmable one but I can't seem to get just the white lights to turn on during the day cycle programming. the white/blue lights both turn on. Could anyone figure out the programming for just white lights? The instructions didn't help nor my LPS or searching around the web .


----------



## Oceangirl

I would try Pm'in the knight, he seems to have the light fixture in question.


----------



## bonga_jungle

Okay I'll give that a try thanks.


----------



## lorenzian

bonga_jungle said:


> This thread is a little old but I am getting frustrated with this light :angryfire. I love the light it is exactly what I need it for just a freshwater non planted tank. I got the programmable one but I can't seem to get just the white lights to turn on during the day cycle programming. the white/blue lights both turn on. Could anyone figure out the programming for just white lights? The instructions didn't help nor my LPS or searching around the web .


Old post but I also found no good help on the net. I just got the light and also had a hard time with it also. As far as the blue led set them for a one minute program time. Setting the time is about all the directions are good for. I'm going to try and simplify the directions to a step by step:
Note: Did mine with the leds off.

White led (W)
↑, set, (↑=hour, ↓= minutes), set = on time
↑,→, set, (↑=hour, ↓= minutes), set = off time

Blue led (B)
↓, set, (↑=hour, ↓= minutes), set = on time
↓,→, set, (↑=hour, ↓= minutes), set = off time

To review times
↑= W on time
↑,→= W off time
↓= B on time
↓,→= B off time

Programing notes
1.Solid green led is on programming
2.Solid red led is off programming
3.Wait 5 sec to revert back to the red and green blinking lights. (Normal mode)
4.Reset only brings you back to Normal mode it does not reset any times.
5.Thinking its possible to confuse the program if programming sequence is not initiated correctly or exited improperly? My red led stayed solid. Had to go back through all the steps to get it to react correctly.


----------



## remi

*National Geographic Programmable LED Aquarium Light*

just got the light and found the adaptor you plug in gets warm after only a little while of being on is this normal or should i be worried


----------



## Jcstank

I was able to grow water sprite and water wisteria under this light although it grew very slowly at 18".


----------



## kenbad

Oceangirl said:


> So, I was gifted a 55 gallon tank and also received a Fluval 204 filter. I needed a light and soon. I was in Petsmart getting Cat food and noticed they had all the National Geographic stuff on sale, Pumps, Sand, Decor, power heads, filters and TADA! Lights. they are so new they only have 1 review on line. I decided to buy one, and see if it would work. Here are my thoughts.
> 
> I got the
> *National Geographic™ Freshwater Aquarium LED Light *
> 
> Without the programmable LED, this is the version that is around 90 bucks.
> 
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> Cheap, nice easy fixture
> LED so low heat
> Has multiple settings Off, White only, blue only, and both
> 
> Con
> 
> 
> Very flimsy legs, I doubt they could support the light over an extended period of time
> The Leds aren't protected! They are in these glass tubes which I can easily see anything breaking, also you'd need a Versa top to be sure no water can get in
> Not very bright, I compared the number of LEDS found it lacking. It was so dim, there was no way even Java fern would grow under it. There were I believe 56 total clear LEDs, and 4 Blue LEDS
> The glass tubes the LEDs are encased in, I had the fixture 24 hours. I didn't even want to try it on the tank for fear it would break. When I returned mine, I noticed someone else had returned the EXACT same 48 inch fixture earlier it was lying against the wall with a return slip on it
> In closing I would recommend this light only if you are going to do No live plants, fish only, and only want something to light your tank. For the money, you could spend a little more and get a Finnex. Which is what I did. I could not see myself spending the money for a light that only does its job halfway. I am very disappointed that the Led tubes are very fragile glass, i would worry about bumping it in any way. It is sad, because I was REALLY looking forward to the National Geographic products, I was looking at the filters and power heads too. I wrote this review to let people know my experience and if anyone has any additional comments please share them. Or if you have any experience with this light please post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! :icon_wink


This is an old post but I still thought I needed to comment here because I have both this model and the programmable one which has three light tubes. I have had them for 2 years now and have had no problems the one you state has flimsy legs are the same quality I have on two other very expensive current marine lights I have so they are holding up very well. Also I have been growing over 11 different low light plants with the 90 dollar model (Cabomba, Egeria, Geratopteris, Hygrophila,(Hygrophila difformis or Wisteria Vallisneria, Vallisneria spiralis, to name a few) and many low to medium light plants with the programmable one (far to many to name) Also the tubes the lights are in are the protection and it is very good protection considering I have had other lights with a plastic pane of glass covering them and they also were supposed to be of a high quality but there not water has found it's way into 2 of them so I think the tubes are a better idea since I have had no water problems with them. Now for the 90 dollar light itself while it isn't extremely bright it isn't that dull either it looks fine on my tank and does the job and the programmable one is a very fine one which is very, very bright.


----------



## Oceangirl

What size tank do you have it on? I was putting this light on my 55 gallon which is a very deep tank. There was no way that little amount of light was going to reach all the way to the bottom. I spent a little more and got a finnex and was much happier. My plants grew fast and strong. I still think for the price of this light it should be brighter and with more LEDs especially with the National Geographic brand.


----------



## patd1961

I bought programmable one and now I noticed many people stating lights (LEDS) started crapping out about 10 months. No warranty on this product, go day return policy. Think I am going to buy another brand and return for my 55 gallon tank.


----------



## afterthefall28

I am having trouble programing the white light. There is no green blinking light. There is no problem with the blue light (red blinking light). I was able to program that fine but the white light programing does not work. Does anyone know how to fix it? The reset did nothing. I wasn't sure if there was a button combination I needed to press to reset the green blinking light.


----------

